# Drumdum



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

https://capehatterasfishing.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/2015101095155952.jpg

Nice fish DD!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well done sir!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

That is a good one DD. 

If you could but a number on it as a guess. 

How many drum that big have you caught over the years?


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

The Master at work, well done Kenny


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice fish Kenny. Wished I could be there.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks fellas, "even a blind hog gets an acorn once and a while".. Been a tough year so far off the planks for me,although as many years as I've fished for these critters,I really do not mind.. It is just great being there and watching the youngbucks enjoy,especially my son...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DANtheJDMan said:


> That is a good one DD.
> 
> If you could but a number on it as a guess.
> 
> How many drum that big have you caught over the years?


 A guess,over 8 and not over a grand yet.. Maybe before I croak will hit the grand mark... haha

Youngens nowadays have it good.. There are MUCH BIGGER bodies of fish now than when I started,and that IS a good thing.. My bud Pat and I were talking about this yesterday,every species except spanish,cobia,and drum are in terrible shape...


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice fish Drumdum, is that a tag i see in the picture?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well Deserved!


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

That's what I'm talkin about, congrats!! 
;-)


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow 800, do you remember the first?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Length and girth of number 639?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

leadhead said:


> Wow 800, do you remember the first?


 Yes,VERY WELL.. Wooden Pier Va Beach 1976..


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Some things are never forgotten:fishing: heading down at end of the month, hope for my first.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------

